# Switzerland, squatting, busking, social centers?



## ghostsymposium (Jul 24, 2012)

hello! does anyone have any info on sweet places in switzerland? squats, social centers etc? i''ve heard squatting's so good in switzerland nobody ever leaves so nobody hears about it! how is busking there? anyone been?


----------



## Deleted member 5301 (Oct 17, 2013)

Bumping this year old thread since I'm heading there as well...Any advice is well appreciated.


----------



## Rotten Falafel (Oct 18, 2013)

Switzerland is good for squatting and is also easy to make money panhandling or busking but the cops are really assholes, if they catch you they take all of your money and they give you a fine and if you dont pay it the next time when they catch you they put you in jail,be careful there with the cops..Shop lifting is ridiculously easy.


----------

